
An Oral History of Myspace Music - prostoalex
https://www.stereogum.com/featured/myspace-music-oral-history/
======
peterburkimsher
I'm glad that it mentions the Dragon Hoard with 1.3 TB of music "rescued"
before the data loss! I've done some big data analysis on it, making maps of
the locations of each artist and the genres around the world. Contact me if
you're interested!

